# What size do you carry



## TitanTn (Dec 9, 2008)

What barrel size do you carry? I'm looking at guns that typically have a 3 or 4 inch barrel. It is relatively easy to conceal carry a 4 inch barrel? I've had a 3 inch barrel before, but I don't have any experience with a 4 inch.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a M&P 40, and a Model 59 both with a 4" barrel and I have no problems hiding them (1 at a time)


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

I carry a Glock 19 with a barrel length of 4.02 inches. I have no problem carrying it concealed what so ever.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

For the most part, I believe it's not the barrel that's an issue with concealment, it's the grip of the gun that prints. I don't have my CHP yet (it's on it's way), but I will either be carrying an XD9SC (3" Barrel) or a G36 (3.78" Barrel). :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Commander length 1911 ....4.25"


----------



## TitanTn (Dec 9, 2008)

Very interesting to know. Thanks. I realize that it's typically the grip that prints, but I didn't know if the extra length created any issues with finding a good location for the holster or if removing the gun from the holster was more difficult. Do any of you do anything special to carry a 4" gun? A particular type of holster?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> For the most part, I believe it's not the barrel that's an issue with concealment, it's the grip of the gun that prints. ... :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


+1...it's the reason I bought the XD 45C. It still has the 4" bbl that the service model has, but, so much easier to conceal with the shorter grip.:smt023
I also recommend the Crossbreed Supertuck holster. Has to be the most comfortable IWB I've worn. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TitanTn said:


> Very interesting to know. Thanks. I realize that it's typically the grip that prints, but I didn't know if the extra length created any issues with finding a good location for the holster or if removing the gun from the holster was more difficult. Do any of you do anything special to carry a 4" gun? A particular type of holster?


For the most part, you can often times use the same holster for the 3" and 4" models of the same firearm (this is not true in all instances, but it's quite common). Generally, there's no adjustment needed due to the extended barrel. Like I said above, with a longer barrel, the grip is usually bigger which may make the need for some kind of adjustment. Like _tekhead1219_ said, the XD45c is a great option to have the longer barrel but the shorter grip. Everyone is different in terms of what is and isn't concealable.

-Jeff-


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

TitanTn said:


> Very interesting to know. Thanks. I realize that it's typically the grip that prints, but I didn't know if the extra length created any issues with finding a good location for the holster or if removing the gun from the holster was more difficult. Do any of you do anything special to carry a 4" gun? A particular type of holster?


I use a standard concealed IWB holster, and also a shoulder holster depending on what I am wearing. As for a print I wear baggy shirts anyway.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When worn IWB a longer barrel, within limits, can force the grip to stay closer to your above belt body enhancing concealment.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

just got and xd9 3" to carry


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*What barrel size do you carry?*



TitanTn said:


> What barrel size do you carry? I'm looking at guns that typically have a 3 or 4 inch barrel. It is relatively easy to conceal carry a 4 inch barrel? I've had a 3 inch barrel before, but I don't have any experience with a 4 inch.


I have a Kahr PM9 with a 3" barrel and can carry it anywhere. Usually in a wallet holster. I HAD a Ruger KP345 with a 4.2" barrel and it was just too big. Not just barrel length but grip width. Look at the total package. Test a gun with a holster. Can you see it?

I now carry a Kahr KP45 with a 3.5" barrel but very slim and easy to conceal.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I carry my Kimber Ultra CDP II which has a 3" barrel. I used to carry it IWB but recently bought a Don Hume high ride OWB and really like it. This package can be easily concealed under a T-Shirt.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

with the M&P 40 or the 9C I use the Don Hume pancake or a RCS IWB holsters I love both of them, prefer the pancake the best.


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Linux3 said:


> I have a Kahr PM9 with a 3" barrel and can carry it anywhere. Usually in a wallet holster. I HAD a Ruger KP345 with a 4.2" barrel and it was just too big. Not just barrel length but grip width. Look at the total package. Test a gun with a holster. Can you see it?
> 
> I now carry a Kahr KP45 with a 3.5" barrel but very slim and easy to conceal.


What wallet hostler do you use to carry your Kahr?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Barrel length relationship to concealment*

I carry a full size Beretta 96 in a Galco S.O.B. or M.O.B during the summer months in Georgia, but typically carry the weapon in a shoulder holster with a dual mag carrier on the opposite side during this time of year. Never had any kind of problem concealing either. Take a run through Galco's website, they make some awesome leather.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

XD9sc 3" in 9mm as my primary CC. NP w/carrying OWB. Or I use the wife's BERSA T380 -3" in a Desanti Pocket rig when the weather gets cold. It fits perfectly as a pocket carry in my leather coat, even though it's technically NOT a pocket gun.

Did start out with a Beretta 92FS, but found it was hard to conceal sucessfully. 
Have used the 92 ocationally when I ATV in a BlackHawk Serpa paddle configuration, but again it's a BIG obvious gun.....so the BERSA usually goes in the front cubby or in my cheap nylon "_EBay special_" shoulder set-up.:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Isn't that kind of a personal question:anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry either a 1911a1 full size of a Double Eagle full size.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

only my wife knows


----------



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

Is that XD a Springfield?? Can you tell I am new to handguns and this forum?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JetMech737 said:


> Is that XD a Springfield?? Can you tell I am new to handguns and this forum?


Yep. The XD is from Springfield-Armory.

http://springfield-armory.com/xd.php

Welcome to the forum. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sig P239 9MM.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I carry a full size Beretta 96 in a Galco S.O.B. or M.O.B during the summer months in Georgia, but typically carry the weapon in a shoulder holster with a dual mag carrier on the opposite side during this time of year. Never had any kind of problem concealing either. Take a run through Galco's website, they make some awesome leather.


Wow, I'm impressed. I have a 96, and I couldn't imagine carrying that thing. It feels like a boat anchor sometimes when I lug it around. (Still not as bad as my Ruger Redhawk .44 was, though). My climate (Misssissippi) is about like Georgia, so I really can't imagine carrying it in summer.


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got a 7 1/2" barrel Ruger Bisley .44 Magnum in a fanny pack.


Okay, no. I've got a M&P compact 9 with a 3.5" barrel. I tend to wear baggy shirts and carry IWB with a Galco holster and the imprint is pretty bad. I think with a little longer of a barrel, it would probably keep the grip in a little tighter and might be a little easier to conceal. Of course I have a little bit of a belly and it kind of kicks it out a little. I'm thinking about just going full-on and put on the extra 50lbs of gut, then I can conceal in the rolls and go shirtless. That's my summer plan.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

It depends on where you live. When I lived in the NE I almost always had on a jacket, coat or heavy outer shirt and had no problems concealing a Glock 17. Now that I live in South Florida and the most comfortable way to be dressed is to wear nothing. But seriously now I only wear shorts and the lightest shirts, I carry a S&W lightweight 38, 2" in my pocket.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

g27 backed up by walther pps


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I carry a Sig P229 DAK .40 w/Federal Hydra-shock. In the winter I have a 5.11 conceal carry jacket and on the warmer days a paddle holster with a loose shirt or my waist pack.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

Spokes said:


> It depends on where you live. When I lived in the NE I almost always had on a jacket, coat or heavy outer shirt and had no problems concealing a Glock 17. Now that I live in South Florida and the most comfortable way to be dressed is to wear nothing. But seriously now I only wear shorts and the lightest shirts, I carry a S&W lightweight 38, 2" in my pocket.


+1 for a FL .38+p j frame in the pocket of cargo shorts. A few weeks a year i can put on a light coat (that i don't really need) without looking too out of place and carry the "big gun", a 4" polymer


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I conceal either my G19 or G27 just as well, in the same holster IWB. I just have to position the holster differently. My G17 or G22 can use the same holster, but as pointed out.....the grip is the big thing to deal with. I only carry the full size pistols OWB so far. Hoping to get the P220 IWB by this summer in an MTac.


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

5 inch 1911 Springfield, with the right holster, you can carry anything.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Subcompact,Glock 27


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Kahr K 40 and K40 covert 3.5 inch barrels


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I carry a 1911 with a 4 inch barrel because of the full size grips.


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

I Carry a Glock 17, Glock 21, or Colt Commander pretty much all day I dont see a problem with carrying a full sized pistol. I can conceal it easily enough.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I carry almost all of them: 9mm, 357sig, 40S&W, and 10mm in a variety of subcompact and compact frames. The only one I'm missing is 45ACP, but the funds are not as great as they could be so it's going to have to wait.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry my M&P9c frequently, IWB, with a relatively tight t-shirt. Usually black, or another dark color. With only a t-shirt over the butt of the gun, it DOES print, a little.

But after carrying almost every day for over a year... NO ONE SEES IT.

If I really need to carry deep, I stuff my Kel-Tec P-3AT in a wallet holster in my back pocket.

But the butt of a gun, pushing your shirt tail out 1/2 and inch... is never seen. Concealed carry newbies are paranoid about it, but once you carry for a while, you'll find that it's never noticed.

I DO swith to 1-o'clock carry in social locations where a friend might put an arm around me. This is easy with a clipdraw belt clip. I carry 90% of the time with the clipdraw, and occasionally OWB, when I wear a jacket.

But living in FL... it was 83 today... jacket-wear is about 1 month per year.

JW


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I am, for the first time, carrying a full size pistol as my daily CCW. My particular gun has a 4.7" barrel and and an 18 capacity mag. The gun weighs 2.6 lbs unloaded and is not easy to forget that I'm wearing. That said, I can conceal the gun under a light overshirt just fine because I spent $ on a good holster. In this case a High Noon, mostly because there are few manufacturers making holsters for my gun. Anyway, there's lots of great holster mfg's out there and if you get a quality rig, you can carry a pretty darn big semi-auto and go completely unnoticed.


----------



## ncligs (Jan 30, 2009)

Usually carry my Kel Tec P-3AT in my Desantis front pocket carry holster. Or my Smith & Wesson 442 Airweight 38 Spcl on special occasions.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hills Creek (Mar 20, 2009)

STI Escort (Officers size) .45 in a Milt Sparks Versa MaxII


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

how do you delete posts?


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

S&W Sigma 4" with a Kholster IWB about 3:30 adjusted to ride pretty high with a little foward cant so it don't poke my leg when I drive. It conceales good and is extreamly comfortable.


----------

